# New Yellow Dragon Scale Betta!



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hey guys this is my dragon scale betta. Can someone tell me what he is (plakat exc.)? Tell me what you thinK! thats his tank but i added a little ornament. no name tho.... help?


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

pretty. he looks PK


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

He is an amazing PK


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

a HMPK when he flares he will be a HMPK


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Hey anbu, your good at tail types could you take a look at my ladies tails and tell me your thoughts: 
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=74674


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

Wait I'm not good at abreviations


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

He's beautiful!! I love dragons


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

Wait so a plakat?


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

yes, PK=Plakat, HMPK=Halfmoon Plakat


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

Lemon drop or sherbert can you get a more close up picture of him it kinda hard to see his scales


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks guys I don't know how to comment a picture... But thanks for telling me he's a dragon plakat  I still have no name...


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Dragons are a scale type, any fin type can be a dragon. Most dragons at petstore are going to be plakat with a few HM's now and then.


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

oh.... but its a dragon lol


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

When he flares fully we will be able to tell if he's a plakat or a halfmoon plakat. A lot of pet store fish are regular plakats, but I got mine from PetCo and he turned out HMPK. 

We will have to see him closer to tell if he is "dragon". From this view he doesn't look dragon at all, but perhaps is "dragon scale". Most all of pet store bettas are not dragons, just labeled so because they have those dragon scales.


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

Ok thanks guys I think he's a dragon plakat


----------

